# [pdf] impossible de lire un fichier

## Cincinnatus

Bonjour, je suis un petit nouveau sur gentoo et meme linux et voici mon probleme. De facon generale je voudrais garder l'affichage sous forme de console mais pouvoir lancer quand je le souhaite des programmes qui sont un peu plus evolues graphiquement.

En particulier voila ce qui ce passe, je voudrais pouvoir lire des pdf, comme je le ferais avec adobe sous windows par exemple, en le lancant a partir de la console. J'ai naivement fait "emerge mupdf" apres une petite recherche. Tout s'est installe correctement. Sauf que j'ai beau fouiner partout (readme, site constructeur, etc) je ne trouve pas le moyen d'ouvrir un pdf. (J'ai des commandes pour des tas d'options, mais aucune pour ouvrir)

Si quelqu'un pouvait me dire a cote de quoi je passe, si ce n'est pas comme ca qu'il faut s'y prendre, ou bien si je dois installer autre chose qui n'est pas dans les dependances ce serait bien secourable.

Merci.

----------

## nutsi

mupdf path_de_ton_pdf.pdf marche.

----------

## Cincinnatus

Merci d'avoir répondu, et à vrai dire, je m'en doutais un peu. Lorsque je rentre cette commande le systeme me réponds "bash: mupdf: command not found".

Au moins ça confirme que quelque chose cloche, la question c'est qu'est-ce que j'oublie ?

----------

## sebB

emerge --info stp

Ca sent le USE "X" non activé

Tu tourne sous quel environnement?

----------

## Cincinnatus

Ah mais voila, je savais bien que quelque chose n'allait pas. J'avais même pas installé X en fait... (J'avais pas compris ce que c'était exactement)

Alors l'environnement, si j'ai bien compris ce serait gnome, kde, et autres. Je n'ai rien installé de tout ça car je voudrais garder la console pour la plupart des tâches, pas de bureau en fait. Est-ce nécessaire ?

Même avec X ça ne marche pas, je me renseigne un peu mieux histoire de tenter quelque chose et je te donne mes paramètres pour portage.

----------

## Cincinnatus

Alors pour ce qui est de USE, emerge --info me donne ceci :

```
USE="X acl amd64 berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri gdbm hardened iconv ipv6 justify mmx modules multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre readline session sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode urandom xtpax zlib"
```

J'ai installé xorg-server, xfce aussi. Dans tous les cas il se passe ça

```
user ~ # mupdf fichier.pdf

error: cannot open display

uncaught exception: cannot open display
```

Alors j'ai changé la variable display en localhost:0.0 et 127.0.0.1:0.0 sans plus de succès.

(j'utilise une carte video nvidia geforce 8600 gts et j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait des soucis avec certains pilotes nvidia. Mais je ne pense pas que ça vienne de là, parce que quand je fais startx j'ai des terminaux qui apparaissent. C'est loin d'être fonctionnel, mais j'ai un affichage.)

----------

## Cincinnatus

Bon j'ai réussi à faire marcher quelque chose, mais du coup le problème n'a plus rien à voir avec la question.

Je vais enlever ce sujet quand j'aurai trouvé comment.

Merci pour vos indications.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Laisse le sujet, il peut servir pour d'autres. De toutes façons, tu ne pourras pas le supprimer.

----------

## Napoleon

Je recommande, pour avoir essayé un grand nombre de logiciels minimalistes et vimorphes — en particulier pour la lecture de PDF —, l’excellent Zathura.

Sans hésitation :

```
emerge app-text/zathura app-text/zathura-pdf-poppler app-text/zathura-ps  app-text/zathura-meta
```

Par ailleurs, il existe aussi apvlv (disponible sur Portage).[/code]

----------

## jaypeche

Personnellement j'utilise l'alternative libre "evince" pour lire mes documents pdf dans gnome-shell :

```
dbox2 jay # eix evince

[I] app-text/evince

     Available versions:  2.32.0-r4^t 3.10.3(0/evd3.4-evv3.3)^t 3.12.1(0/evd3.4-evv3.3)^t {dbus debug djvu dvi gnome gnome-keyring +introspection libsecret nautilus +postscript t1lib tiff xps}

     Installed versions:  3.12.1^t(19:18:29 24/07/2014)(introspection libsecret nautilus postscript tiff -debug -djvu -dvi -t1lib -xps)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/evince/

     Description:         Simple document viewer for GNOME

```

----------

